
Uber Leans Toward Pricing Shares at Low End of Range - drkimball
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-prepares-for-ipo-at-midpoint-of-target-range-or-lower-11557422774
======
kdsudac
The headline has changed to indicate Uber set price at $45 per share or $82
Billion.

------
jsnider3
Anyone got a non-paywalled version?

